# Card Players



## Richard Schmitt (Jan 2, 2008)

Well the Sundance Central Modular Railroad is getting ready for their set-up at the 28th National Narrow Gauge Convention starting September 8th thru the 13th. The guys from the engine shed decided to have a card game at lunch time under the oak tree next to the shed. 
Figures were painted by our team member David Revelia. 
Enjoy! 
Richard


----------



## Torby (Jan 2, 2008)

I love those guys! I wonder when someone will notice the dog has a card.


----------



## rkapuaala (Jan 3, 2008)

Beautiful figures, the paint job has completely disoriented my eyes. Its so striking it makes me eye think its looking at flat image cut outs. Do you have shots at other angles?


----------



## Richard Schmitt (Jan 2, 2008)

Here is the only other photo I have right now. Will have more after the convention. 
Richard


----------



## rkapuaala (Jan 3, 2008)

wow! those are really great figures.


----------



## jimtyp (Jan 2, 2008)

Great figures, will you be selling them as well?


----------



## Richard Schmitt (Jan 2, 2008)

Jim, 
The figures can be purchased from Preiser , but the custom paint job is from our team member David Revelia. 
Richard 
Sundance Central Modular Railroad


----------



## joe rusz (Jan 3, 2008)

Here comes that feeling of inadequacy again... 

That is some mighty fine work, Richard and/or Dave. I wish I had the time and mad money to see the Sundance Central in Portland. Post some photos, will ya?


----------



## Richard Schmitt (Jan 2, 2008)

Joe, 
Thanks for comments, very much appreciated. It was a pleasure meeting you and talking to you at the Big Train Show this past June. Sorry to hear that you are not able to make the NNGC in Portland. We will have the new modules setup for the first time at this show. It should be a great time for all in attendance. 
Thanks again. 
Richard


----------



## astrayelmgod (Jan 2, 2008)

Any chance of taking them outdoors, and taking a picture that isn't practically all shadow?


----------



## Richard Schmitt (Jan 2, 2008)

I'll try to take some others photos at the convention and post them later. 
Richard


----------



## Ray Dunakin (Jan 6, 2008)

Wow, those are great looking figures, and an excellent custom paint job!


----------



## Ray Dunakin (Jan 6, 2008)

What kind of paint was used?


----------



## Richard Schmitt (Jan 2, 2008)

Ray,
Acrylic by Vallejo
www.acrylicosvallejo.com

Richard


----------

